# In cosa, se accaduto



## Pincopallino (2 Febbraio 2020)

Gli amanti avuti o in corso hanno cambiato o influito sulle vs abitudini.
C'è qualcosa delle loro abitudini che ha fatto cambiare qualcosina di voi?


----------



## Lara3 (2 Febbraio 2020)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Gli amanti avuti o in corso hanno cambiato o influito sulle vs abitudini.
> C'è qualcosa delle loro abitudini che ha fatto cambiare qualcosina di voi?


Si, abbastanza.
Faccio molto più movimento. Anche abitudini alimentari un po’ cambiate. Ecc


----------



## Lostris (2 Febbraio 2020)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Gli amanti avuti o in corso hanno cambiato o influito sulle vs abitudini.
> C'è qualcosa delle loro abitudini che ha fatto cambiare qualcosina di voi?


Non sapevo dell’esistenza di Youporn e affini, prima.


----------



## Arcistufo (2 Febbraio 2020)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Gli amanti avuti o in corso hanno cambiato o influito sulle vs abitudini.
> C'è qualcosa delle loro abitudini che ha fatto cambiare qualcosina di voi?


Le storie d'amore ti cambiano. Tutte, sempre.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (2 Febbraio 2020)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Le storie d'amore ti cambiano. Tutte, sempre.


Concordo....le storie anche non di amore ti cambiano profondamente....anche solo a livello mentale....cambi prospettiva di vista su molte cose... almeno io ho notato questo...sono diventata meno....rigida ... più aperta...
E ho perso un bel 7 kg....questa la parte migliore....


----------



## perplesso (2 Febbraio 2020)

non sei la prima che sento affermare di essere dimagrita da quando è più aperta.....


----------



## Vera (2 Febbraio 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> non sei la prima che sento affermare di essere dimagrita da quando è più aperta.....


Ma se sei scemo
È che quando si è innamorati, si mangia meno. Tranne io. 
Io mangio lo stesso.


----------



## perplesso (2 Febbraio 2020)

Vera ha detto:


> Ma se sei scemo
> È che quando si è innamorati, si mangia meno. Tranne io.
> Io mangio lo stesso.


io mangio di più


----------



## Arcistufo (2 Febbraio 2020)

Io sono tornato a 110kg


----------



## Ginevra65 (2 Febbraio 2020)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Io sono tornato a 110kg


sti cazzi


----------



## Arcistufo (3 Febbraio 2020)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> sti cazzi


A chi lo dici. Sono contento come una Pasqua. Stare con una supersportiva é una figata


----------



## Lara3 (3 Febbraio 2020)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> A chi lo dici. Sono contento come una Pasqua. Stare con una supersportiva é una figata


E quanti kg avevi prima ?
anche tu con una super sportiva ?
Cosa ti fa fare ? Fuori dal letto intendo .


----------



## danny (3 Febbraio 2020)

Io 83. Si vince qualcosa?


----------



## Lara3 (3 Febbraio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Io 83. Si vince qualcosa?


 si: il miglior tradito dell’anno oppure il miglior traditore dell’anno ( in funzione della situazione personale).
Bisogna inviare dossier completo: peso prima, dopo e le attività che hanno portato a tale cambiamento.


----------



## danny (3 Febbraio 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> si: il miglior tradito dell’anno oppure il miglior traditore dell’anno ( in funzione della situazione personale).
> Bisogna inviare dossier completo: peso prima, dopo e le attività che hanno portato a tale cambiamento.


86 kg prima, divenuti 73 dopo. Ero uno scheletro.
Ora ho recuperato e penso di essere decente.
Nel frattempo mi sono ingrigito, come nell'avatar.


----------



## Lara3 (3 Febbraio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> 86 kg prima, divenuti 73 dopo. Ero uno scheletro.
> Ora ho recuperato e penso di essere decente.
> Nel frattempo mi sono ingrigito, come nell'avatar.


Le attività ( sportive o non) che hanno portato a tale cambiamento (tue o di tua moglie ) ?


----------



## danny (3 Febbraio 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Le attività ( sportive o non) che hanno portato a tale cambiamento (tue o di tua moglie ) ?


Stress post tradimento.
Mia moglie nello stress post/post tradimento era arrivata a 40 kg.
Se serve fornisco la dieta.


----------



## Lara3 (3 Febbraio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Stress.


Avrà la risposta dopo aver esaminato anche gli altri candidati; ma per ora la sua candidatura non ha niente di eccezionale. Lei è carente nelle attività che hanno portato al cambiamento: il solo stress non è sufficiente. Aspettiamo il papero che sembra aver fatto qualcosa di più.
Saluti 
Commissione valutatori tra&tra


----------



## Lara3 (3 Febbraio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Stress post tradimento.
> Mia moglie nello stress post/post tradimento era arrivata a 40 kg.
> Se serve fornisco la dieta.


Se non è sotto brevetto, prego fornire la dieta.


----------



## danny (3 Febbraio 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Avrà la risposta dopo aver esaminato anche gli altri candidati; ma per ora la sua candidatura non ha niente di eccezionale. Lei è carente nelle attività che hanno portato al cambiamento: il solo stress non è sufficiente. Aspettiamo il papero che sembra aver fatto qualcosa di più.
> Saluti
> Commissione valutatori tra&tra


----------



## Arcistufo (3 Febbraio 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> E quanti kg avevi prima ?
> anche tu con una super sportiva ?
> Cosa ti fa fare ? Fuori dal letto intendo .


massimo storico 125, ho ricominciato a giocare a pallanuoto la sera e faccio due ore in palestra la mattina. Il mio peso forma in gara era 110, però non c'è partita: ciccia e muscoli a 30 anni e a 40 si posizionano diversamente


----------



## danny (3 Febbraio 2020)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> *massimo storico 125*, ho ricominciato a giocare a pallanuoto la sera e faccio due ore in palestra la mattina. Il mio peso forma in gara era 110, però non c'è partita: ciccia e muscoli a 30 anni e a 40 si posizionano diversamente


Sei una montagna! 
Dovresti comunque avere un bel fisico, data l'attività svolta.
La tua compagna fa nuoto anche lei?


----------



## Lara3 (3 Febbraio 2020)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> massimo storico 125, ho ricominciato a giocare a pallanuoto la sera e faccio due ore in palestra la mattina. Il mio peso forma in gara era 110, però non c'è partita: ciccia e muscoli a 30 anni e a 40 si posizionano diversamente


110 kg per quanti cm ?
Ma con lei che sport fai ? O semplicemente fai più sport tu da solo per essere più in forma e quindi far piacere a lei ? Perché colleghi il cambiamento di peso a lei ?


----------



## Arcistufo (3 Febbraio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Sei una montagna!
> Dovresti comunque avere un bel fisico, data l'attività svolta.
> La tua compagna fa nuoto anche lei?


Nuotiamo insieme e insegna yoga. Al netto dei facili umorismi ha un rapporto con il suo corpo decisamente spettacolare.


----------



## danny (3 Febbraio 2020)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Nuotiamo insieme e insegna yoga. *Al netto dei facili umorismi* ha un rapporto con il suo corpo decisamente spettacolare.



No, credo si comprenda cosa tu voglia dire.


----------



## Arcistufo (3 Febbraio 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> 110 kg per quanti cm ?
> Ma con lei che sport fai ? O semplicemente fai più sport tu da solo per essere più in forma e quindi far piacere a lei ? Perché colleghi il cambiamento di peso a lei ?


Ma no figurati, non sono così alto. Diciamo che sono abbastanza largo  
Diciamo che il discorso è abbastanza mischiato. Quando capita facciamo insieme, ma per fortuna siamo in quella fase della storia in cui quando ci si vede in linea di massima ci si salta addosso, è più che altro il clima di sfida continua che mi diverte. Non collego specificatamente a lei il cambiamento di peso, quanto più che altro mi è tornata la voglia di far rifare al mio corpo roba che faceva quando ero giovane. E devo dire che per il momento Questo sacco di Ossa sta rispondendo abbastanza bene.


----------



## Lara3 (3 Febbraio 2020)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Nuotiamo insieme e insegna yoga. Al netto dei facili umorismi ha un rapporto con il suo corpo decisamente spettacolare.


Fare sesso/amore con chi ha un corpo agile è spettacolare.


----------



## Arcistufo (3 Febbraio 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Fare sesso/amore con chi ha un corpo agile è spettacolare.


Uno dei pilastri del saper scopare




__





						Propriocezione - Wikipedia
					






					it.wikipedia.org


----------



## Lara3 (3 Febbraio 2020)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ma no figurati, non sono così alto. Diciamo che sono abbastanza largo
> Diciamo che il discorso è abbastanza mischiato. Quando capita facciamo insieme, ma per fortuna siamo in quella fase della storia in cui quando ci si vede in linea di massima ci si salta addosso, è più che altro il clima di sfida continua che mi diverte. Non collego specificatamente a lei il cambiamento di peso, quanto più che altro mi è tornata la voglia di far rifare al mio corpo roba che faceva quando ero giovane. E devo dire che per il momento Questo sacco di Ossa sta rispondendo abbastanza bene.


Io sportivamente sono anni luce lontano da lui... indietro. Anche se ho parecchi anni di meno. Ma è ammirevole la sua pazienza nell’aspettarmi o iniziarmi in sport che non avevo mai fatto.


----------



## Vera (3 Febbraio 2020)

Bravi, così vi voglio!


----------



## Arcistufo (3 Febbraio 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Io sportivamente sono anni luce lontano da lui... indietro. Anche se ho parecchi anni di meno. Ma è ammirevole la sua pazienza nell’aspettarmi o iniziarmi in sport che non avevo mai fatto.


Quanto si scopa bene nei rapporti maestro allieva accade in pochi altri frangenti. Cerca soltanto di non sederti e cercare di batterlo. Sennò uno si rompe il cazzo dell'allieva che non cresce mai. Fidati


----------



## danny (3 Febbraio 2020)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ma no figurati, non sono così alto. Diciamo che sono abbastanza largo
> Diciamo che il discorso è abbastanza mischiato. Quando capita facciamo insieme, ma per fortuna siamo in quella fase della storia in cui quando ci si vede in linea di massima ci si salta addosso, è più che altro il clima di sfida continua che mi diverte. Non collego specificatamente a lei il cambiamento di peso, *quanto più che altro mi è tornata la voglia di far rifare al mio corpo roba che faceva quando ero giovane.* E devo dire che per il momento Questo sacco di Ossa sta rispondendo abbastanza bene.


Sei più vicino ai 40, comunque, mi sembra.
In ogni caso una persona accanto che è capace di stimolarti mentalmente e fisicamente è essenziale.
Ti cambia la vita. Anche il girovita.


----------



## Lara3 (3 Febbraio 2020)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Quanto si scopa bene nei rapporti maestro allieva accade in pochi altri frangenti. Cerca soltanto di non sederti e cercare di batterlo. Sennò uno si rompe il cazzo dell'allieva che non cresce mai. Fidati


Detto da lui sono un talento nato .
E dopo quasi 5 anni non si è stufato: o sono un talento nato o è masochista .


----------



## Arcistufo (3 Febbraio 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Detto da lui sono un talento nato .
> E dopo quasi 5 anni non si è stufato: o sono un talento nato o è masochista .


In quale sport?


----------



## Arcistufo (3 Febbraio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Sei più vicino ai 40, comunque, mi sembra.
> In ogni caso una persona accanto che è capace di stimolarti mentalmente e fisicamente è essenziale.
> Ti cambia la vita. Anche il girovita.


Ma Il girovita mi preoccupa poco. Riuscire di nuovo a leccare una patata tenendo la ragazza in palmo di mano il tempo sufficiente a farla venire mi mancava parecchio. Che per carità, sono cazzate e numeri da circo, però restano impressi...


----------



## Lara3 (3 Febbraio 2020)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> In quale sport?


Vari, quelli che facciamo insieme.
Sci, sci di fondo, alpinismo ( quasi estremo), mountain bike, camminate in montagna forte dislivello, 20 km/giorno. Non ho ancora provato bici da corsa. Su questo soprassiedo.


----------



## Arcistufo (3 Febbraio 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Vari, quelli che facciamo insieme.
> Sci, sci di fondo, alpinismo ( quasi estremo), mountain bike, camminate in montagna forte dislivello, 20 km/giorno.


A parte lo sci di fondo che mi fa schifissimo ti appoggio tutto.


----------



## perplesso (3 Febbraio 2020)

Vera ha detto:


> Bravi, così vi voglio!


tutti atletici ed in tiro?


----------



## Arcistufo (3 Febbraio 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> tutti atletici ed in tiro?


Pompati & scopabili


----------



## Vera (3 Febbraio 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> tutti atletici ed in tiro?


Non adagiati sul divano, rassegnati agli anni che passano.


----------



## danny (3 Febbraio 2020)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Pompati & scopabili


Vivi.


----------



## Arcistufo (3 Febbraio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Vivi.


La tua parte femminile la vedo così.


----------



## danny (3 Febbraio 2020)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> La tua parte femminile la vedo così.


La mia?
E' quella di tante donne, mannaggia, a dire il vero.
Comunque adoro Romina Falconi.


----------



## Brunetta (3 Febbraio 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Vari, quelli che facciamo insieme.
> Sci, sci di fondo, alpinismo ( quasi estremo), mountain bike, camminate in montagna forte dislivello, 20 km/giorno. Non ho ancora provato bici da corsa. Su questo soprassiedo.


Quando resta il tempo per stare a casa e con i figli?


----------



## alberto15 (3 Febbraio 2020)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> sti cazzi


Sarebbe "me cojoni " per un romano


----------



## danny (3 Febbraio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quando resta il tempo per stare a casa e con i figli?


Perché i figli dovrebbero stare a casa?


----------



## Brunetta (3 Febbraio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Perché i figli dovrebbero stare a casa?


Mi pare che vivano ancora lì.


----------



## perplesso (3 Febbraio 2020)

io alla mia panza pelosa da birrafondaio, ci tengo


----------



## danny (3 Febbraio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mi pare che vivano ancora lì.


Sciare, andare in mountain bike o in montagna a camminare o a fare alpinismo sono tutte attività che si possono fare in gruppo.


----------



## Brunetta (3 Febbraio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Sciare, andare in mountain bike o in montagna a camminare o a fare alpinismo sono tutte attività che si possono fare in gruppo.


Ma @Lara3  dice che lo fa con l’amante. Sono cose che richiedono tempo e allenamento.


----------



## danny (3 Febbraio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma @Lara3  dice che lo fa con l’amante. Sono cose che richiedono tempo e allenamento.


Ma non è che con i figli si smette di vivere e fare sport.
Spesso li si coinvolge, anzi, che è anche meglio.
Non so se sia questo il caso, però.


----------



## Lostris (3 Febbraio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Ma non è che con i figli si smette di vivere e fare sport.
> Spesso li si coinvolge, anzi, che è anche meglio.
> Non so se sia questo il caso, però.


Spererei di no


----------



## Brunetta (3 Febbraio 2020)

Lostris ha detto:


> Spererei di no


Ha detto chiaramente che sono esperienze che fa con l’amante. 
Mi chiedevo come fosse possibile conciliare tutto, visto che non si è separata e i figli sono ancora in casa.


----------



## danny (3 Febbraio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ha detto chiaramente che sono esperienze che fa con l’amante.
> Mi chiedevo come fosse possibile conciliare tutto, visto che non si è separata e i figli sono ancora in casa.


Io esco a camminare. Canto. Ho due cori.
Mia moglie ha 3 diversi corsi di danza.
Nel weekend per sei o sette mesi l'anno siamo sempre in giro.
Volendo compatibilmente con l'amante e se a mia moglie fregasse nulla il tempo ci sarebbe....


----------



## perplesso (3 Febbraio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma @Lara3  dice che lo fa con l’amante. Sono cose che richiedono tempo e allenamento.


se il marito di Lara non è il primatista mondiale di demenza, avrà bene realizzato che lei ha un altro.    se non mette bocca in tutto questo, vuol dire che la cosa va bene anche a lui


----------



## Brunetta (3 Febbraio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Io esco a camminare. Canto. Ho due cori.
> Mia moglie ha 3 diversi corsi di danza.
> *Nel weekend per sei o sette mesi l'anno siamo sempre in giro.*
> Volendo compatibilmente con l'amante e se a mia moglie fregasse nulla il tempo ci sarebbe....


Siete in giro insieme.
Non è che si passano i fine settimana in casa e poi un weekend ogni due mesi ci si arrampica.


----------



## Brunetta (3 Febbraio 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> se il marito di Lara non è il primatista mondiale di demenza, avrà bene realizzato che lei ha un altro.    se non mette bocca in tutto questo, vuol dire che la cosa va bene anche a lui


Questa è un’altra questione.
Io mi ponevo quella dei tempi di allenamento.


----------



## perplesso (3 Febbraio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Questa è un’altra questione.
> Io mi ponevo quella dei tempi di allenamento.


se i figli sono almeno degli adolescenti, di tempo per allenarti ne hai


----------



## Marjanna (3 Febbraio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Questa è un’altra questione.
> Io mi ponevo quella dei tempi di allenamento.


Non tanto questione di allenamento, è proprio un'altra vita... sci, alpinismo, mountain bike sono tutti sport che prevedono di attrezzarsi, spesso di spostarsi (a meno che loro non vivano già in una località di montagna). Vero che alcune cose si possono noleggiare, ma se poi diventa il tuo sport ti prendi i tuoi sci, la tua bici, hai corde, zaino, ect. E poi va programmato. Va programmato dove andare, la via, il sentiero, controllato il meteo... Solitamente chi tradisce non ci vuole mettere un minimo di progettualità. E questa pur minimale, lo è.
Anche a me ha colpito il suo messaggio, più che altro perchè una persona sposata esce di casa con una scusa, già caricare due mountain bike, o l'attrezzatura per due si nota. Conosco coppie (ufficiali) che condividono queste attività sportive, e si dividono i compiti in fase di preparazione. 
Fatico a immaginare di farlo di nascosto.

Mi sembra evidente che anche la moglie di lui sa, e gli va bene così.


----------



## Brunetta (3 Febbraio 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Non tanto questione di allenamento, è proprio un'altra vita... sci, alpinismo, mountain bike sono tutti sport che prevedono di attrezzarsi, spesso di spostarsi (a meno che loro non vivano già in una località di montagna). Vero che alcune cose si possono noleggiare, ma se poi diventa il tuo sport ti prendi i tuoi sci, la tua bici, hai corde, zaino, ect. E poi va programmato. Va programmato dove andare, la via, il sentiero, controllato il meteo... Solitamente chi tradisce non ci vuole mettere un minimo di progettualità. E questa pur minimale, lo è.
> Anche a me ha colpito il suo messaggio, più che altro perchè una persona sposata esce di casa con una scusa, già caricare due mountain bike, o l'attrezzatura per due si nota. Conosco coppie (ufficiali) che condividono queste attività sportive, e si dividono i compiti in fase di preparazione.
> Fatico a immaginare di farlo di nascosto.
> 
> Mi sembra evidente che anche la moglie di lui sa, e gli va bene così.


Il sapere è una ipotesi.
Io mi chiedevo proprio i tempi.


----------



## Marjanna (3 Febbraio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il sapere è una ipotesi.
> Io mi chiedevo proprio i tempi.


I tempi di chi ama sport all'aria aperta prevedono che hai sempre in testa quello, ne godi. 
Bel tempo... si va. D'estate. D'inverno si aspetta la neve.  Se non fai così finisce che non lo fai.
Mettici in mezzo impegni di lavoro.
Chi è sposato la classica giornata in cui fa bel tempo va in gita con moglie e figli.
E' tutt'altra robetta dal trovarsi di notte al motel, o alla spa.


----------



## oriente70 (3 Febbraio 2020)

I figli anche se adolescenti vanno seguiti. 
E poi dopo una scampagnata in mountain-bike  vi voglio vedere a spiccare casa .


----------



## perplesso (3 Febbraio 2020)

mi pare che stiamo andando parecchio OT.

se si vuole fare una discussione su come gestire 2 relazioni assieme, meglio farlo a parte.


----------



## Vera (3 Febbraio 2020)

I figli adolescenti vanno seguiti, certo, ma si fanno anche molto i fatti loro. Di tempo ora ne ho in abbondanza per pensare ai miei interessi.


----------



## Ginevra65 (3 Febbraio 2020)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> A chi lo dici. Sono contento come una Pasqua. Stare con una supersportiva é una figata


immagino, lei agilissima


----------



## alberto15 (3 Febbraio 2020)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> A chi lo dici. Sono contento come una Pasqua. Stare con una supersportiva é una figata


Ma non pesavi 110 kg?


----------



## Ginevra65 (3 Febbraio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il sapere è una ipotesi.
> Io mi chiedevo proprio i tempi.


da lunedì al venerdì se non è fuori per lavoro dopo le 18 varie attività sportive e ricreative con figli
sabato e domenica attività sportiva con l'amante varie discipline, compreso il corpo a corpo
a week end alterni partite dei figli


----------



## oriente70 (3 Febbraio 2020)

Vera ha detto:


> I figli adolescenti vanno seguiti, certo, ma si fanno anche molto i fatti loro. Di tempo ora ne ho in abbondanza per pensare ai miei interessi.


Giusto che si facciano i fatti loro . 
Ma non troppo


----------



## Brunetta (3 Febbraio 2020)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Giusto che si facciano i fatti loro .
> Ma non troppo


Non c’è niente di strano che si possa essere via con la testa e quindi via anche fisicamente.
Resta che una famiglia non è compatibile con un “fidanzamento“.
Può succedere, ma non bisogna neanche pretendere poi di essere considerata perfetta e non risentirsi quando si viene criticate.
Certamente ci sono nonni che sostengono la famiglia dei figli. Però se io dovessi sostenere la famiglia di mia figli o mio figlio per weekend o settimane in cui si fanno i fatti loro, chiederei loro che cazzo gli passa per il cervello.


----------



## Arcistufo (3 Febbraio 2020)

oriente70 ha detto:


> I figli anche se adolescenti vanno seguiti.
> E poi dopo una scampagnata in mountain-bike  vi voglio vedere a spiccare casa .


Se la spiccia lui la casa, visto che è un orso.


----------



## Arcistufo (3 Febbraio 2020)

alberto15 ha detto:


> Ma non pesavi 110 kg?


Si, perché?


----------



## Arcistufo (3 Febbraio 2020)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> immagino, lei agilissima


L'ho scritto sopra. Non è una questione di agilità.


----------



## Arcistufo (3 Febbraio 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> mi pare che stiamo andando parecchio OT.
> 
> se si vuole fare una discussione su come gestire 2 relazioni assieme, meglio farlo a parte.


Ma falli fare, @Lara3  é tutta interessata, il marito era l'uomo conchetta e ora si bomba il personal trainer. Le cose stanno prendendo una piega interessante.


----------



## oriente70 (3 Febbraio 2020)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Se la spiccia lui la casa, visto che è un orso.


IP


Brunetta ha detto:


> Non c’è niente di strano che si possa essere via con la testa e quindi via anche fisicamente.
> Resta che una famiglia non è compatibile con un “fidanzamento“.
> Può succedere, ma non bisogna neanche pretendere poi di essere considerata perfetta e non risentirsi quando si viene criticate.
> Certamente ci sono nonni che sostengono la famiglia dei figli. Però se io dovessi sostenere la famiglia di mia figli o mio figlio per weekend o settimane in cui si fanno i fatti loro, chiederei loro che cazzo gli passa per il cervello.


Fidanzamento  sei spiritosa oggi.
I nonni di solito fanno di tutto se ci sono problemi all'orizzonte .


----------



## oriente70 (3 Febbraio 2020)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Se la spiccia lui la casa, visto che è un orso.


Se andava con le cinesi  è un panda.
 Un mio parere ! Brutta situazione familiare . Non credo che i figli siano mai stati  una priorità per nessuno dei due .


----------



## Brunetta (3 Febbraio 2020)

oriente70 ha detto:


> IP
> 
> Fidanzamento  sei spiritosa oggi.
> I nonni di solito fanno di tutto se ci sono problemi all'orizzonte .


Dico fidanzamento perché una relazione adulterina (i termini aiutano a intendersi) strutturalmente, per non entrare in conflitto con il matrimonio, non si vive nei weekend, riservati alla famiglia, se non saltuariamente con scuse di congressi o corsi di aggiornamento, né, tanto meno, in vacanze di una o più settimane.


----------



## Brunetta (3 Febbraio 2020)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Se andava con le cinesi  è un panda.
> Un mio parere ! Brutta situazione familiare . Non credo che i figli siano mai stati  una priorità per nessuno dei due .


Come dicevo prima, si vede che i genitori sono stati sostituiti e non supportati dai nonni.
I nonni dei miei figli se ne sono guardati bene, né io avrei voluto abdicare al mio ruolo di genitore. Mai coprirei i figli che volessero non occuparsi dei loro figli.


----------



## Marjanna (3 Febbraio 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> mi pare che stiamo andando parecchio OT.
> 
> se si vuole fare una discussione su come gestire 2 relazioni assieme, meglio farlo a parte.


L'OT si è scritto da solo. Come dici tu qui non si parla più di amanti ma di avere due relazioni. Mi sembra abbastanza improbabile a meno che quella ufficiale non sia giunta al livello di fare vite parallele (separati in casa?!?) da ambo le parti.




Brunetta ha detto:


> Resta che una famiglia non è compatibile con un “fidanzamento“.
> Può succedere, ma non bisogna neanche pretendere poi di essere considerata perfetta e non risentirsi quando si viene criticate.
> Certamente ci sono nonni che sostengono la famiglia dei figli. Però se io dovessi sostenere la famiglia di mia figli o mio figlio per weekend o settimane in cui si fanno i fatti loro, chiederei loro che cazzo gli passa per il cervello.


Perchè prendi la direttissima _madre sciagurata_? Non sappiamo niente dei figli, e da come scrivi emerge quasi un voler far sentire in colpa per avere attività extra lavoro, di sport o ludiche.
Ma concordo con te riguardo l'improbabile compatibilità di avere il "fidanzato" se si tiene famiglia. Personalmente mi colpisce più per quel margine di progettualità che trovo difficile si possa creare "in segreto". Ma non è una critica.
Per quanto riguarda i figli richiamano loro l'attenzione, di "fuori programma" ne pongono parecchi.


----------



## Arcistufo (3 Febbraio 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> L'OT si è scritto da solo. Come dici tu qui non si parla più di amanti ma di avere due relazioni. Mi sembra abbastanza improbabile a meno che quella ufficiale non sia giunta al livello di fare vite parallele (separati in casa?!?) da ambo le parti.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Secondo me invece se i figli non hanno mandato a fanculo il padre é perché @Lara3  non ha ancora sfanculato il tutto. È lei che sta facendo il sacrificio di rimanerci insieme per i figli.


----------



## Brunetta (3 Febbraio 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> L'OT si è scritto da solo. Come dici tu qui non si parla più di amanti ma di avere due relazioni. Mi sembra abbastanza improbabile a meno che quella ufficiale non sia giunta al livello di fare vite parallele (separati in casa?!?) da ambo le parti.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mi riferivo a critiche che ha ricevuto dal marito, che ha la sua coda di paglia da guardare, e dai figli, per cui si era molto risentita. Ma se fa la fidanzata le critiche avevano delle basi.
Per carità, succede, niente madre sciagurata, ma neppure martire della famiglia.
Anche le proprie mancanze vanno riconosciute.
Poi se non si è mai a casa qualcuno che fa la spesa, cucine, rassetta, gestisce la biancheria per cinque persone ci vuole. Io non lo farei per i miei figli.
Poi può benissimo essere che abbia personale che se ne occupa.


----------



## Lara3 (3 Febbraio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quando resta il tempo per stare a casa e con i figli?


Sono mancata qualche ora e le ipotesi sono partite in tutte le parti...
Premetto che i sport elencati sono stati fatti in quasi 5 anni, mica ogni mese mi faccio tutto quanto perché in effetti ho altre priorità e non avrei il tempo.
I ragazzi hanno bisogno e chiedono di andare nei campi estivi con gli amici, passano del tempo, anche una settimana di vacanza con i nonni ( di più no), insomma hanno anche loro le attività proprie.
Ed in più aiuta che lui si adequa al 99% alle mie disponibilità. Lui è disponibile quando lo sono io e questo facilita ulteriormente le cose.
Ed inoltre non ho nessun’altra attività ( palestre, uscite serali con amiche, colleghe) .


----------



## Brunetta (3 Febbraio 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Sono mancata qualche ora e le ipotesi sono partite in tutte le parti...
> Premetto che i sport elencati sono stati fatti in quasi 5 anni, mica ogni mese mi faccio tutto quanto perché in effetti ho altre priorità e non avrei il tempo.
> I ragazzi hanno bisogno e chiedono di andare nei campi estivi con gli amici, passano del tempo, anche una settimana di vacanza con i nonni ( di più no), insomma hanno anche loro le attività proprie.
> Ed in più aiuta che lui si adequa al 99% alle mie disponibilità. Lui è disponibile quando lo sono io e questo facilita ulteriormente le cose.
> Ed inoltre non ho nessun’altra attività ( palestre, uscite serali con amiche, colleghe) .


Boh io non avrei mai avuto quel tempo.


----------



## Lara3 (3 Febbraio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mi riferivo a critiche che ha ricevuto dal marito, che ha la sua coda di paglia da guardare, e dai figli, per cui si era molto risentita. Ma se fa la fidanzata le critiche avevano delle basi.
> Per carità, succede, niente madre sciagurata, ma neppure martire della famiglia.
> Anche le proprie mancanze vanno riconosciute.
> Poi se non si è mai a casa qualcuno che fa la spesa, cucine, rassetta, gestisce la biancheria per cinque persone ci vuole. Io non lo farei per i miei figli.
> Poi può benissimo essere che abbia personale che se ne occupa.


Riguardo a quel episodio che mi ha fatto male, mio marito ha ammesso di aver sbagliato, che voleva vendicarsi ( per cosa ? per essermi allontanata, per rifiutarlo, per non essere più quella di prima?)
E per dirla tutta mio marito passa poco tempo con i ragazzi, prima della scoperta ancora molto meno.


----------



## Lara3 (3 Febbraio 2020)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ma falli fare, @Lara3  é tutta interessata, il marito era l'uomo conchetta e ora si bomba il personal trainer. Le cose stanno prendendo una piega interessante.


Personal trainer  ? 
Non avevo mai pensato


----------



## Marjanna (3 Febbraio 2020)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Secondo me invece se i figli non hanno mandato a fanculo il padre é perché @Lara3  non ha ancora sfanculato il tutto. È lei che sta facendo il sacrificio di rimanerci insieme per i figli.


Ma qui non si parlava solo di Lara, ma anche di lui, che se non ricordo male ne ha 3 di figli. Quindi 2 da una parte + 3 dall'altra. Due coniugi all'oscuro (uno meno dai... quello di Lara, l'altro non pervenuto) e condivisione di attività sportive insieme che comportano programmazione e anche strumenti.
Tu sei un ex traditore programmato, l'unico che non ha mai avuto problemi a parlare dei suoi tradimenti (nei limiti della privacy), ma tu hai sempre tenuto una sfera staccata dalla vita con tua moglie, mi pare almeno. Poi, andando nel pratico, può essere che Lara si carichi da sola una mountain bike nella sua macchina, si trovino a metà strada, e partano per altra meta dove svolgere attività insieme. Partendo da zero (erano passioni di lui che lei ha acquisito). Non è che sia impossibile, solo che la vedo dura in un contesto di tradimento.
Diverso è concordare di ritrovarsi alla stessa ora in una palestra.
Per rispondere (ho visto che nel frattempo Lara è intervenuta).


----------



## Brunetta (3 Febbraio 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Riguardo a quel episodio che mi ha fatto male, mio marito ha ammesso di aver sbagliato, che voleva vendicarsi ( per cosa ? per essermi allontanata, per rifiutarlo, per non essere più quella di prima?)
> E per dirla tutta mio marito passa poco tempo con i ragazzi, prima della scoperta ancora molto meno.


Dopo i particolari che hai raccontato, mi è venuto il dubbio che qualche mancanza sua anche tua.
Ripeto che può succedere, però poi va riconosciuto.


----------



## danny (3 Febbraio 2020)

Oh, comunque meglio una mamma figa e sportiva che una cozza.
Anche il modello conta.


----------



## Lara3 (3 Febbraio 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Ma qui non si parlava solo di Lara, ma anche di lui, che se non ricordo male ne ha 3 di figli. Quindi 2 da una parte + 3 dall'altra. Due coniugi all'oscuro (uno meno dai... quello di Lara, l'altro non pervenuto) e condivisione di attività sportive insieme che comportano programmazione e anche strumenti.
> Tu sei un ex traditore programmato, l'unico che non ha mai avuto problemi a parlare dei suoi tradimenti (nei limiti della privacy), ma tu hai sempre tenuto una sfera staccata dalla vita con tua moglie, mi pare almeno. Poi, andando nel pratico, può essere che Lara si carichi da sola una mountain bike nella sua macchina, si trovino a metà strada, e partano per altra meta dove svolgere attività insieme. Partendo da zero (erano passioni di lui che lei ha acquisito). Non è che sia impossibile, solo che la vedo dura in un contesto di tradimento.
> Diverso è concordare di ritrovarsi alla stessa ora in una palestra.
> Per rispondere (ho visto che nel frattempo Lara è intervenuta
> ...


----------



## Brunetta (3 Febbraio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Oh, comunque meglio una mamma figa e sportiva che una cozza.
> Anche il modello conta.


Insomma, bisogna vedere chi se li accozza i figli


----------



## Lara3 (3 Febbraio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Dopo i particolari che hai raccontato, mi è venuto il dubbio che qualche mancanza sua anche tua.
> Ripeto che può succedere, però poi va riconosciuto.


Certo che il tempo passato fuori mi pesa da un lato e non poco. Molte volte avevo pensato di fermarmi per questo. Ma si passa del tempo fuori anche giocando tennis, o facendo nuoto o palestra, uscendo con le amiche qualche volta. Cose che io non faccio.


----------



## Brunetta (3 Febbraio 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Certo che il tempo passato fuori mi pesa da un lato e non poco. Molte volte avevo pensato di fermarmi per questo. Ma si passa del tempo fuori anche giocando tennis, o facendo nuoto o palestra, uscendo con le amiche qualche volta. Cose che io non faccio.


Cosa c’entra?
Non dicevi che passi tempo nei motel o negli hotel.
È il tempo dedicato allo sport che mi è sembrato tanto, ma pure a Marjanna, più sportiva di me.
Poi ben lo so che Federica Pellegrini sta sempre in piscina.


----------



## danny (3 Febbraio 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Ma qui non si parlava solo di Lara, ma anche di lui, che se non ricordo male ne ha 3 di figli. Quindi 2 da una parte + 3 dall'altra. Due coniugi all'oscuro (uno meno dai... quello di Lara, l'altro non pervenuto) e condivisione di attività sportive insieme che comportano programmazione e anche strumenti.
> Tu sei un ex traditore programmato, l'unico che non ha mai avuto problemi a parlare dei suoi tradimenti (nei limiti della privacy), ma tu hai sempre tenuto una sfera staccata dalla vita con tua moglie, mi pare almeno. Poi, andando nel pratico, può essere che Lara si carichi da sola una mountain bike nella sua macchina, si trovino a metà strada, e partano per altra meta dove svolgere attività insieme. Partendo da zero (erano passioni di lui che lei ha acquisito). Non è che sia impossibile, solo che la vedo dura in un contesto di tradimento.
> Diverso è concordare di ritrovarsi alla stessa ora in una palestra.
> Per rispondere (ho visto che nel frattempo Lara è intervenuta).


Cosa c'è di strano?
Io ho sempre caricato Mtb nel bagagliaio per andarmene in giro.
Che fosse in un contesto di tradimento o per passione personale cosa cambia?


----------



## Marjanna (3 Febbraio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mi riferivo a critiche che ha ricevuto dal marito, che ha la sua coda di paglia da guardare, e dai figli, per cui si era molto risentita. Ma se fa la fidanzata le critiche avevano delle basi.
> Per carità, succede, niente madre sciagurata, ma neppure martire della famiglia.
> Anche le proprie mancanze vanno riconosciute.
> Poi se non si è mai a casa qualcuno che fa la spesa, cucine, rassetta, gestisce la biancheria per cinque persone ci vuole. Io non lo farei per i miei figli.
> Poi può benissimo essere che abbia personale che se ne occupa.


Una volta si diceva "tra moglie e marito non mettere il dito". Sono affari loro alla fine.
Buon per Lara che abbia trovato nuovo vigore in questo super-amante.



Brunetta ha detto:


> Cosa c’entra?
> Non dicevi che passi tempo nei motel o negli hotel.
> È il tempo dedicato allo sport che mi è sembrato tanto, ma pure a Marjanna, più sportiva di me.
> Poi ben lo so che Federica Pellegrini sta sempre in piscina.


No non hai capito, quello che mi ha colpito è come riuscissero a combinarsi in due.
E ho conosciuto parecchie persone appassionate di alpinismo ad esempio con le rispettive "super city girl", e che quindi per portare avanti la loro passione cercavano altre persone per farlo, ma queste persone non erano fantasmi per il coniuge, poi magari capitava la cena in un weekend, pure fosse due volte l'anno. Lo trovo difficile in un tradimento perchè non puoi farlo nei ritagli, devi programmarlo, dove il programma spesso va dietro alle stagioni e alle condizioni meteo. Quindi se salta perchè è brutto, non è che poi lo rimandi alla prossima volta, se la prossima volta una volta hai il pranzo dalla zia Pina, l'altra hai il battesimo, l'altra c'è la partita dei figli... e in mezzo mettici la macchina che si rompe, un figlio che ti prende qualche malattia o te la prendi tu, la settimana che hai operai in casa perchè c'è qualche lavoro in corso... Già per uno è un casino, in due figurati.


----------



## danny (3 Febbraio 2020)

Ma io non capisco.
Ognuno di noi ha una vita...
Io sono sempre andato  in giro per i fatti miei.
Il tempo alla famiglia l'ho dedicato ma non è che mi sono annullato.
Secondo me è bellissimo passare del tempo a fare cose con una persona amata e invidio Lara per questo, in fondo.
A me del motsl toccata e fuga importa relativamente ss tutto resta confinato in quell'ambito.
Se avessi un'amante con cui condividere passeggiate nei boschi o in montagna o giri fotografici sarei ben felice.
Anzi, io l'amante perfetta me la porterei anche sulle spiagge nudiste, e che cavolo.


----------



## danny (3 Febbraio 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Una volta si diceva "tra moglie e marito non mettere il dito". Sono affari loro alla fine.
> Buon per Lara che abbia trovato nuovo vigore in questo super-amante.
> 
> 
> ...


Assolutamente vero.


----------



## Nocciola (3 Febbraio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Ma io non capisco.
> Ognuno di noi ha una vita...
> Io sono sempre andato  in giro per i fatti miei.
> Il tempo alla famiglia l'ho dedicato ma non è che mi sono annullato.
> ...


Una fidanzata insomma 
Neanche tanto Sgamabile


----------



## danny (3 Febbraio 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Una fidanzata insomma
> Neanche tanto Sgamabile


Forse qui ne son passate poche, ma ce ne sono di situazioni così.
Se funziona - e dopo 5 anni vuol dire che funziona - direi che va bene.
A me se potessi andrebbe benissimo.
Probabilmente io però sarei sgamato dopo un mese, ma va beh.
Se hanno coniugi dormienti ne approfittino


----------



## Arcistufo (3 Febbraio 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Personal trainer  ?
> Non avevo mai pensato


Male.


----------



## Arcistufo (3 Febbraio 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Ma qui non si parlava solo di Lara, ma anche di lui, che se non ricordo male ne ha 3 di figli. Quindi 2 da una parte + 3 dall'altra. Due coniugi all'oscuro (uno meno dai... quello di Lara, l'altro non pervenuto) e condivisione di attività sportive insieme che comportano programmazione e anche strumenti.
> Tu sei un ex traditore programmato, l'unico che non ha mai avuto problemi a parlare dei suoi tradimenti (nei limiti della privacy), ma tu hai sempre tenuto una sfera staccata dalla vita con tua moglie, mi pare almeno. Poi, andando nel pratico, può essere che Lara si carichi da sola una mountain bike nella sua macchina, si trovino a metà strada, e partano per altra meta dove svolgere attività insieme. Partendo da zero (erano passioni di lui che lei ha acquisito). Non è che sia impossibile, solo che la vedo dura in un contesto di tradimento.
> Diverso è concordare di ritrovarsi alla stessa ora in una palestra.
> Per rispondere (ho visto che nel frattempo Lara è intervenuta).


Ma lara non ha un amante, ha una storia d'amore in cui il sesso é una parte. E secondo me se il tizio lasciasse la moglie il marito di lara si ritroverebbe col culo sullo zerbino in 20 minuti...


----------



## Marjanna (3 Febbraio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Cosa c'è di strano?
> Io ho sempre caricato Mtb nel bagagliaio per andarmene in giro.
> Che fosse in un contesto di tradimento o per passione personale cosa cambia?


Dai Danny, non farmi fare pipponi, rischi di essere beccato. 
Se poi è stato 2, 3 volte l'anno è diverso. Ma se mi dici che sei diventata una che fa alpinismo estremo da zero non l'hai fatto tre volte l'anno. Oppure ti sei allenata, ma da sola. Quello è diverso.


----------



## Brunetta (3 Febbraio 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Una volta si diceva "tra moglie e marito non mettere il dito". Sono affari loro alla fine.
> Buon per Lara che abbia trovato nuovo vigore in questo super-amante.
> 
> 
> ...


È quello che dicevo anch’io. 
Però qui mettiamo sempre il dito e pure un piede tra moglie e marito


----------



## Lara3 (3 Febbraio 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Una volta si diceva "tra moglie e marito non mettere il dito". Sono affari loro alla fine.
> Buon per Lara che abbia trovato nuovo vigore in questo super-amante.
> 
> 
> ...


Come dicevo prima, lui si adatta ai miei impegni . Nel 99% dei casi.


----------



## Brunetta (3 Febbraio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Ma io non capisco.
> Ognuno di noi ha una vita...
> Io sono sempre andato  in giro per i fatti miei.
> Il tempo alla famiglia l'ho dedicato ma non è che mi sono annullato.
> ...


Ecco spiegato perché non la trovi


----------



## Lara3 (3 Febbraio 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Dai Danny, non farmi fare pipponi, rischi di essere beccato.
> Se poi è stato 2, 3 volte l'anno è diverso. Ma se mi dici che sei diventata una che fa alpinismo estremo da zero non l'hai fatto tre volte l'anno. Oppure ti sei allenata, ma da sola. Quello è diverso.


Allora, alpinismo estremo lo fa lui, io sono arrivata a fare qualcosa che si può dire alpinismo ... insomma, quasi estremo. O forse ho esagerato. Una discreta altitudine, in cordata, cramponi, ma sono bastate solo un buon paio di gambe, tanta resistenza, volontà e buon maestro. Buoni risultati senza allenarsi regolarmente per fare questo. E la bici si prende a noleggio.


----------



## Brunetta (3 Febbraio 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Come dicevo prima, lui si adatta ai miei impegni . Nel 99% dei casi.


Oh sei in diritto di non volere spiegare.
Magari vivi a Cervinia è in mtb ci vai a fare la spesa. 
Se non è un problema per te, va bene.
Il fatto che tra piscina, palestra, danza e tennis ci sia gente che in casa non ci sta mai, si sa. Però non pensi che poi siano sempre presenti.


----------



## Marjanna (3 Febbraio 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Allora, alpinismo estremo lo fa lui, io sono arrivata a fare qualcosa che si può dire alpinismo ... insomma, quasi estremo. O forse ho esagerato. Una discreta altitudine, in cordata, cramponi, ma sono bastate solo un buon paio di gambe, tanta resistenza, volontà e buon maestro. Buoni risultati senza allenarsi regolarmente per fare questo. E la bici si prende a noleggio.


Ma non è detto che ti sbagli Lara, leggi qui: https://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grado_di_difficoltà
Comunque complimenti per l'amante!


----------



## danny (3 Febbraio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Oh sei in diritto di non volere spiegare.
> Magari vivi a Cervinia è in mtb ci vai a fare la spesa.
> Se non è un problema per te, va bene.
> Il fatto che tra piscina, palestra, danza e tennis ci sia gente che in casa non ci sta mai, si sa. Però non pensi che poi siano sempre presenti.


Continuo a non capire.
Come dovrebbe comportarsi Lara, quindi?


----------



## Brunetta (3 Febbraio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Continuo a non capire.
> Come dovrebbe comportarsi Lara, quindi?


Lara fa quello che le pare.
Ma se si fa i fatti suoi compartecipa non tanto al fallimento del matrimonio (comunque non si lasciano perché avranno i loro motivi) ma a una scarsa presenza in casa.
Mica voglio che cambi o si senta in colpa! 
Però la situazione è quella.
 Indubbiamente è diffusa l’idea che dalle medie i figli siano non solo autonomi nelle cose pratiche, ce lo auguriamo tutti, ma anche maturi e in grado di gestire individualmente l‘adolescenza e i genitori...wow liberi tutti!
Per me non è così.


----------



## patroclo (3 Febbraio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Ma io non capisco.
> Ognuno di noi ha una vita...
> Io sono sempre andato  in giro per i fatti miei.
> Il tempo alla famiglia l'ho dedicato ma non è che mi sono annullato.
> ...


.....vabbe...
avevo cominciato a scrivere un trattato di pagine, pagine, pagine....ma....naaaa, non ti serve


----------



## danny (3 Febbraio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Lara fa quello che le pare.
> Ma se si fa i fatti suoi compartecipa non tanto al fallimento del matrimonio (comunque non si lasciano perché avranno i loro motivi) ma a una scarsa presenza in casa.
> Mica voglio che cambi o si senta in colpa!
> Però la situazione è quella.
> ...


Ok, ma quindi i genitori non devono avete hobby, fare sport e uscire con amici?
Io credo che qualsiasi adolescente non lo veda come un modello appetibile di genitorialita'.


----------



## danny (3 Febbraio 2020)

ermik ha detto:


> .....vabbe...
> avevo cominciato a scrivere un trattato di pagine, pagine, pagine....ma....naaaa, non ti serve


No, direi di no.


----------



## perplesso (3 Febbraio 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Sono mancata qualche ora e le ipotesi sono partite in tutte le parti...
> Premetto che i sport elencati sono stati fatti in quasi 5 anni, mica ogni mese mi faccio tutto quanto perché in effetti ho altre priorità e non avrei il tempo.
> I ragazzi hanno bisogno e chiedono di andare nei campi estivi con gli amici, passano del tempo, anche una settimana di vacanza con i nonni ( di più no), insomma hanno anche loro le attività proprie.
> Ed in più aiuta che lui si adequa al 99% alle mie disponibilità. Lui è disponibile quando lo sono io e questo facilita ulteriormente le cose.
> Ed inoltre non ho nessun’altra attività ( palestre, uscite serali con amiche, colleghe) .


ma tuo marito sa/ha capito che hai un altro o no?


----------



## Brunetta (3 Febbraio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Ok, ma quindi i genitori non devono avete hobby, fare sport e uscire con amici?
> Io credo che qualsiasi adolescente non lo veda come un modello appetibile di genitorialita'.


Facciamo finta di non capire.


----------



## Marjanna (3 Febbraio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Lara fa quello che le pare.
> Ma se si fa i fatti suoi compartecipa non tanto al fallimento del matrimonio (comunque non si lasciano perché avranno i loro motivi) ma a una scarsa presenza in casa.
> Mica voglio che cambi o si senta in colpa!
> Però la situazione è quella.
> ...





danny ha detto:


> Continuo a non capire.
> Come dovrebbe comportarsi Lara, quindi?


Ma non è questione di idea ma di possibilità. Se abiti dove i mezzi di trasporto pubblici non arrivano, un minore non patentato va accompagnato e va ripreso. Se deve comprare cose per scuola va accompagnato. Se vuole andare dall'amico devi portarcelo tu o metterti in accordo con l'altro genitore. Se ti dice all'ultimo secondo che ha dimenticato che doveva comprare XY per la lezione di domani te devi portarlo a comprare XY. Se dopo lavoro vai in giro e torni alle 8 di sera, pure senza amante, e lui ha fatto strage in cucina, un lago in bagno, devi provvedere tu. 
E in mezzo solitamente c'è un coniuge che non sapendo che hai l'amante, ti parla, ti chiede cose e a cui non puoi dire no, anche perchè spesso sono cose facenti parte del progetto.
Solitamente l'amante arriva dopo tutto questo genere di cose (non a caso molti cercano l'amante con coincidenza oraria, chi la mattina, chi in pausa pranzo, chi di notte, chi a giorni fissi, tipo sempre mercoledì mattina).
Se molli tutto sulle spalle dell'altro coniuge si incazza, e se tradisci eviti proprio queste cose.
Diverso è avere un hobby, fisso un giorno a settimana. Ma se il giorno a settimana diventano 3, poi ci sono le serate del motel o hotel, il rischio di essere beccati si alza, e chi tradisce dal momento che partiamo dal "non mi voglio separare" solitamente non si muove in piena libertà.

@danny senza amanti mi sono pure stupita dell'invito verso di te di @Pincopallino. Moglie, tre o quattro figli non mi ricordo più, amante, lavoro, ci saranno gli amici di famiglia, i parenti, ah la suocera era in ospedale... ancora gli avanza di voler incontrare una persona di un forum? Così a caso (l'aveva proposto subito). Mi manca proprio la motivazione.


----------



## abebe (3 Febbraio 2020)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ma Il girovita mi preoccupa poco. Riuscire di nuovo a leccare una patata tenendo la ragazza in palmo di mano il tempo sufficiente a farla venire mi mancava parecchio. Che per carità, sono cazzate e numeri da circo, però restano impressi...


Ecco, dall' "alto" del mio peso forma di 70 kg, io questi numeri da circo non li posso fare, per un semplice rispetto delle leggi della meccanica newtoniana! 

Però più di una donna ha apprezzato che potessi succhiarle i capezzoli mentre la trombavo! 

Ognuno sfrutta quel che può... Si vede che ho studiato alla scuola di Sun Tzu?


----------



## Arcistufo (3 Febbraio 2020)

abebe ha detto:


> Ecco, dall' "alto" del mio peso forma di 70 kg, io questi numeri da circo non li posso fare, per un semplice rispetto delle leggi della meccanica newtoniana!
> 
> Però più di una donna ha apprezzato che potessi succhiarle i capezzoli mentre la trombavo!
> 
> Ognuno sfrutta quel che può... Si vede che ho studiato alla scuola di Sun Tzu?


Esistono anche le donne alte.


----------



## Lara3 (3 Febbraio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Oh sei in diritto di non volere spiegare.
> Magari vivi a Cervinia è in mtb ci vai a fare la spesa.
> Se non è un problema per te, va bene.
> Il fatto che tra piscina, palestra, danza e tennis ci sia gente che in casa non ci sta mai, si sa. Però non pensi che poi siano sempre presenti.


Il mio tempo fuori potrei paragonarlo ad una donna che va 2-3 giorni alla settimana in palestra e 2-3 cene fuori con amiche al mese. Cose che io non faccio. Non c’è altro da spiegare a parte il fatto che i rimorsi ci sono. Eccome


----------



## Lara3 (3 Febbraio 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Ma non è detto che ti sbagli Lara, leggi qui: https://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grado_di_difficoltà
> Comunque complimenti per l'amante!


L’altitudine indicata lì l’ho superata, ma non ho mai fatto arrampicata io. Lui si, ma non con me. Mi ha parlato spesso, ma non l’ho fatta.


----------



## Nocciola (3 Febbraio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ecco spiegato perché non la trovi


Quoto


----------



## Brunetta (3 Febbraio 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Il mio tempo fuori potrei paragonarlo ad una donna che va 2-3 giorni alla settimana in palestra e 2-3 cene fuori con amiche al mese. Cose che io non faccio. Non c’è altro da spiegare a parte il fatto che i rimorsi ci sono. Eccome


Era questo che intendevo.
Non avere sensi di colpa, i sensi di colpa non servono a nulla.
Ma semplicemente il riconoscimento che non è corretto adattare l’etica, o comunque ciò che si ritiene giusto, a ciò che ci fa comodo.
Poi cazzate non coerenti con la nostra etica le facciamo tutti.


----------



## Nocciola (3 Febbraio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Ok, ma quindi i genitori non devono avete hobby, fare sport e uscire con amici?
> Io credo che qualsiasi adolescente non lo veda come un modello appetibile di genitorialita'.


Danny e che cavolo. Tu sai quanto esco ma c’è un limite se parliamo di matrimonio e storie extra 
Io non potrei vivere con un marito e fare la vita che fa lei
I bambini in vacanza con i nonni e io con l’amante? 
Se ho una settimana di ferie la passo con loro e i nonni nel caso.
Poi ognuno è libero di fare ciò che vuole 
I miei figli mi fanno domande sulle mie assenze (e non sono con l’amante) beata lei (si fa per dire) che è così libera


----------



## Marjanna (3 Febbraio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Era questo che intendevo.
> Non avere sensi di colpa, i sensi di colpa non servono a nulla.
> Ma semplicemente il riconoscimento che non è corretto adattare l’etica, o comunque ciò che si ritiene giusto, a ciò che ci fa comodo.
> Poi cazzate non coerenti con la nostra etica le facciamo tutti.


Comunque questo non fa automaticamente di lei di una cattiva madre. 
Ce ne sono che fanno danni non tradendo e pur essendo sempre presenti.
Assenze ne hanno tutti, e si può essere assenti anche se presenti. 
Stare chiusa nel limbo manipolatorio del marito non credo nel suo caso la renderebbe una madre migliore.


----------



## Vera (3 Febbraio 2020)

Però dipende. Forse mi sono persa il passaggio e mi scuso @Lara3 se te lo richiedo. Quanti anni hanno i tuoi figli?


----------



## Brunetta (3 Febbraio 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Comunque questo non fa automaticamente di lei di una cattiva madre.
> Ce ne sono che fanno danni non tradendo e pur essendo sempre presenti.
> Assenze ne hanno tutti, e si può essere assenti anche se presenti.
> Stare chiusa nel limbo manipolatorio del marito non credo nel suo caso la renderebbe una madre migliore.


Io ho parlato di tempo (come te) e di bisogno di presenza. Poi è ovvio che c’è chi usa male la presenza è che meno c’è meglio è.
Altrettanto ovvio che ne avesse bisogno.
Solo che credo che sia più corretto riconoscere la discrepanza tra etica e pratica, piuttosto che adattare l’etica.


----------



## Lara3 (3 Febbraio 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Danny e che cavolo. Tu sai quanto esco ma c’è un limite se parliamo di matrimonio e storie extra
> Io non potrei vivere con un marito e fare la vita che fa lei
> I bambini in vacanza con i nonni e io con l’amante?
> Se ho una settimana di ferie la passo con loro e i nonni nel caso.
> ...


Mi spiego meglio: vacanze figli e genitori tutti insieme, qualche volta io ed i ragazzi. I ragazzi hanno più vacanze ed è giusto che stiano qualche giorno con i nonni o vogliono andare al campo estivo. Se io ho giorni liberi ho 2 alternative: stare a casa oppure non stare a casa.
Non è che io non faccio più vacanze con loro, al contrario, quando loro non ci sono io mi organizzo. E ho la facilità che lui si può adattare alle mie disponibilità.


----------



## Arcistufo (3 Febbraio 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> I bambini in vacanza con i nonni e io con l’amante?


Dipende dai nonni che hai. Quest'estate due settimane con me, due con la mamma e due coi nonni. E l'anno scorso io e l'ex ci siamo fatti una settimana da soli smollando la nana ai nonni. Non ci vedo nulla di male


----------



## Arcistufo (3 Febbraio 2020)

Mamma mia che discorsi striscianti signore mie...


----------



## Lara3 (3 Febbraio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io ho parlato di tempo (come te) e di bisogno di presenza. Poi è ovvio che c’è chi usa male la presenza è che meno c’è meglio è.
> Altrettanto ovvio che ne avesse bisogno.
> Solo che credo che sia più corretto riconoscere la discrepanza tra etica e pratica, piuttosto che adattare l’etica.


Non sono una santa. Prima lo ero e non è servito a nulla. 
I traditi conoscono bene la disperazione dei primi tempi, che poi per qualcuno si prolunga per anni. Convivere con questo non facilità il ruolo di genitore. Mio marito non mi ha teso una mano, mi ha lasciato sprofondare. 
Non cerco una scusante per la mia scelta, i rimorsi li avrò sempre per il tempo mancato.


----------



## stany (3 Febbraio 2020)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Io sono tornato a 110kg


Sticazzi 
Spero per te che non sia un metro e  65


----------



## Lara3 (3 Febbraio 2020)

Vera ha detto:


> Però dipende. Forse mi sono persa il passaggio e mi scuso @Lara3 se te lo richiedo. Quanti anni hanno i tuoi figli?


13-16


----------



## Vera (3 Febbraio 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> 13-16


Allora non sentirti troppo in colpa. Se dico a mia figlia "amore, stasera non ci sono a cena", sento il carnevale di Rio fare pereppeppepeppè per tutta casa.


----------



## Lara3 (3 Febbraio 2020)

Vera ha detto:


> Allora non sentirti troppo in colpa. Se dico a mia figlia "amore, stasera non ci sono a cena", sento il carnevale di Rio fare pereppeppepeppè per tutta casa.


Lo so , per il campo estivo fanno carte false


----------



## stany (3 Febbraio 2020)

alberto15 ha detto:


> Ma non pesavi 110 kg?


----------



## danny (3 Febbraio 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Brunetta ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Ecco spiegato perché non la trovi
> ...


----------



## danny (3 Febbraio 2020)

Vera ha detto:


> Allora non sentirti troppo in colpa. Se dico a mia figlia "amore, stasera non ci sono a cena", sento il carnevale di Rio fare pereppeppepeppè per tutta casa.


Mi preoccuperei se fosse il contrario.


----------



## Brunetta (3 Febbraio 2020)

Stasera senso dell’umorismo 0?


----------



## stany (3 Febbraio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Ma io non capisco.
> Ognuno di noi ha una vita...
> Io sono sempre andato  in giro per i fatti miei.
> Il tempo alla famiglia l'ho dedicato ma non è che mi sono annullato.
> ...


Prima o poi fidanzamento finisce però


----------



## danny (3 Febbraio 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Prima o poi fidanzamento finisce però


E allora ci si sposa.





Stavamo dicendo?


----------



## stany (3 Febbraio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Forse qui ne son passate poche, ma ce ne sono di situazioni così.
> Se funziona - e dopo 5 anni vuol dire che funziona - direi che va bene.
> A me se potessi andrebbe benissimo.
> Probabilmente io però sarei sgamato dopo un mese, ma va beh.
> Se hanno coniugi dormienti ne approfittino


Non dormono, se ne fottono


----------



## Nocciola (3 Febbraio 2020)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Dipende dai nonni che hai. Quest'estate due settimane con me, due con la mamma e due coi nonni. E l'anno scorso io e l'ex ci siamo fatti una settimana da soli smollando la nana ai nonni. Non ci vedo nulla di male


ms Anche io ho lasciato i bimbi ai nonni per stare con mio marito
Non riuscirei a stare giorni con l’amante mentre i miei figli fanno vacanza con i nonni
Se ho due gg li raggiungo 
Ognuno fa come vuole


----------



## abebe (3 Febbraio 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> ms Anche io ho lasciato i bimbi ai nonni per stare con mio marito
> Non riuscirei a stare giorni con l’amante mentre i miei figli fanno vacanza con i nonni
> Se ho due gg li raggiungo
> Ognuno fa come vuole



Anche @Lara3  lascia i figli ai nonni per stare con suo marito (in pectore) che è il suo amante: il suo marito ufficiale è solo un inutile accessorio che ancora non ha buttato nel pattume.

Non vedo differenze: tutto torna!


----------



## Arcistufo (3 Febbraio 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Sticazzi
> Spero per te che non sia un metro e  65


No no, un metro e 40


----------



## Arcistufo (3 Febbraio 2020)

stany ha detto:


> View attachment 8698


A 80 anni potrei pure assomigliare a sto tizio. Senza le spalline magari...


----------



## stany (3 Febbraio 2020)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> A 80 anni potrei pure assomigliare a sto tizio. Senza le spalline magari...


Sto tizio e l'avvocato Perry Mason
(Raymond burr, non era un metro 40: era alto come me!)


----------



## Arcistufo (3 Febbraio 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Sto tizio e l'avvocato Perry Mason
> (Raymond burr, non era un metro 40: era alto come me!)


Spiacemi ma non guardo la tivvù. Dai, ti aiuto. Sono quello di schiena


----------



## Marjanna (3 Febbraio 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Sticazzi
> Spero per te che non sia un metro e  65


Jason Momoa, ambito da moltissime donne, pesa 106 chili x 193 di altezza....


----------



## stany (3 Febbraio 2020)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Spiacemi ma non guardo la tivvù. Dai, ti aiuto. Sono quello di schiena
> View attachment 8699


Il più vecchio avrà 18 anni


----------



## stany (3 Febbraio 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Jason Momoa, ambito da moltissime donne, pesa 106 chili x 193 di altezza....
> 
> View attachment 8700


Ah il gemello del papero  :separati dalla nascita


----------



## stany (3 Febbraio 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Jason Momoa, ambito da moltissime donne, pesa 106 chili x 193 di altezza....
> 
> View attachment 8700


Appena smetterà di allenarsi diventerà come Tino Buazzelli....


----------



## Lara3 (3 Febbraio 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Una volta si diceva "tra moglie e marito non mettere il dito". Sono affari loro alla fine.
> Buon per Lara che abbia trovato nuovo vigore in questo super-amante.
> 
> 
> ...


Si, è vero: un 4000 lo programmi, si scelgono 3/4 giorni, guida non serve, è capace lui, i primi giorni per adattarsi alle altitudini sempre più alte, poi la scalata. Se il meteo non va amen. Si aspetta l’anno prossimo. Non è che ne faccio 1 al mese. 
E poi non bisogna mettersi d’accordo in 2, le date che posso dare io a lui vanno sempre bene. ( o quasi)


----------



## stany (3 Febbraio 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Si, è vero: un 4000 lo programmi, si scelgono 3/4 giorni, guida non serve, è capace lui, i primi giorni per adattarsi alle altitudini sempre più alte, poi la scalata. Se il meteo non va amen. Si aspetta l’anno prossimo. Non è che ne faccio 1 al mese.
> E poi non bisogna mettersi d’accordo in 2, le date che posso dare io a lui vanno sempre bene. ( o quasi)


E io che facevo i 2000 metri da col Drusciè alla cima di mezzo in un quarto d'ora


----------



## Lostris (3 Febbraio 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Jason Momoa, ambito da moltissime donne, pesa 106 chili x 193 di altezza....
> 
> View attachment 8700


Eh... l’amigdala ringrazia.


----------



## Marjanna (3 Febbraio 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Appena smetterà di allenarsi diventerà come Tino Buazzelli....


Traspare un certo rosicamento Stany


----------



## Marjanna (3 Febbraio 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Si, è vero: un 4000 lo programmi, si scelgono 3/4 giorni, guida non serve, è capace lui, i primi giorni per adattarsi alle altitudini sempre più alte, poi la scalata. Se il meteo non va amen. Si aspetta l’anno prossimo. Non è che ne faccio 1 al mese.
> E poi non bisogna mettersi d’accordo in 2, le date che posso dare io a lui vanno sempre bene. ( o quasi)


Si ma se la data che poni te piove, e quella dopo come dici salta all'anno successivo hai voglia ad andare a fare alte vie con l'amante. Anche se lui ti viene incontro. (Nel topic si parlava di cambi di abitudini.)
Diciamo che vi siete ben trovati, mi pare abbastanza evidente


----------



## stany (3 Febbraio 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Traspare un certo rosicamento Stany


Tu conosci qualcuno che ha fatto bodybuilding ad alti livelli o che assunto degli integratori o anche uno sportivo convenzionale ad alto livello che poi quando ha smesso Non sia ingrassato di 25 kg
p.s.
 sono solo 10 cm più basso però non faccio schifo nemmeno io eh....


----------



## Marjanna (3 Febbraio 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Tu conosci qualcuno che ha fatto bodybuilding ad alti livelli o che assunto degli integratori o anche uno sportivo convenzionale ad alto livello che poi quando ha smesso Non sia ingrassato di 25 kg
> p.s.
> sono solo 10 cm più basso però non faccio schifo nemmeno io eh....


Non così tanti da farci statistiche. Il fratello di un'amica, fisicato rugbista in gioventù (ma più che di integratori andava di fiorentine), di chili ne ha messi parecchi. Però si è pure sposato una non sportiva assoluta (tradotto: tre passi in centro è il massimo), poi alla nascita dei figli (tre uno dietro l'altro) l'attività di papà si è presa il tempo dedicato all'attività sportiva. Lui ne è felicissimo, però il ragazzo dalle grandi doti fisiche si è perso nella memoria, e parlo di un 40enne.
Ma il mollare attività "ludiche" fino a qualche tempo fa era abbastanza comune nei maschi che si sposavano, anche lo spuntare della panzetta. Più che altro se queste vengono sostituite dai pranzi da amici e familiari, e lunghe chiacchere... e poi vien sera e buonanotte. Ma lo stesso per altre passioni, la fotografia ad esempio, si comprano la macchina strafiga e poi fan le foto ai giochi dei bambini, e dopo un anno vendono la macchina fotografica per inutilizzo. I neo papà sono i migliori su cui puntare per ottiche usate, praticamente sono nuove!!!
Adesso mi sembra, un po' per moda forse, sia aumentato il culto della palestra, rispetto al passato dove la palestra rimaneva qualcosa o per giovani o per persone più circoscritte.


----------



## Brunetta (4 Febbraio 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Tu conosci qualcuno che ha fatto bodybuilding ad alti livelli o che assunto degli integratori o anche uno sportivo convenzionale ad alto livello che poi quando ha smesso Non sia ingrassato di 25 kg
> p.s.
> sono solo 10 cm più basso però non faccio schifo nemmeno io eh....


C’è ne sono moltissimi, basta guardare ex calciatori e ciclisti. Maradona è una eccezione.


----------



## Arcistufo (4 Febbraio 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Il più vecchio avrà 18 anni


Ci vedi male


----------



## Arcistufo (4 Febbraio 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Ah il gemello del papero  :separati dalla nascita


A 20 anni, forse


----------



## stany (4 Febbraio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> C’è ne sono moltissimi, basta guardare ex calciatori e ciclisti. Maradona è una eccezione.


Anche i gladiatori?


----------



## Brunetta (4 Febbraio 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Anche i gladiatori? View attachment 8701View attachment 8702


I gladiatori no 
Però non è che fosse esile nemmeno quando era al top


----------



## stany (4 Febbraio 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Non così tanti da farci statistiche. Il fratello di un'amica, fisicato rugbista in gioventù (ma più che di integratori andava di fiorentine), di chili ne ha messi parecchi. Però si è pure sposato una non sportiva assoluta (tradotto: tre passi in centro è il massimo), poi alla nascita dei figli (tre uno dietro l'altro) l'attività di papà si è presa il tempo dedicato all'attività sportiva. Lui ne è felicissimo, però il ragazzo dalle grandi doti fisiche si è perso nella memoria, e parlo di un 40enne.
> Ma il mollare attività "ludiche" fino a qualche tempo fa era abbastanza comune nei maschi che si sposavano, anche lo spuntare della panzetta. Più che altro se queste vengono sostituite dai pranzi da amici e familiari, e lunghe chiacchere... e poi vien sera e buonanotte. Ma lo stesso per altre passioni, la fotografia ad esempio, si comprano la macchina strafiga e poi fan le foto ai giochi dei bambini, e dopo un anno vendono la macchina fotografica per inutilizzo. I neo papà sono i migliori su cui puntare per ottiche usate, praticamente sono nuove!!!
> Adesso mi sembra, un po' per moda forse, sia aumentato il culto della palestra, rispetto al passato dove la palestra rimaneva qualcosa o per giovani o per persone più circoscritte.


William Henry "Fatty" Foulke (Dawley, 12 aprile 1874 – Sheffield, 1º maggio 1916) è stato un calciatore britannico, che ha giocato come portiere.
Quasi 160 kg


----------



## Marjanna (4 Febbraio 2020)

stany ha detto:


> William Henry "Fatty" Foulke (Dawley, 12 aprile 1874 – Sheffield, 1º maggio 1916) è stato un calciatore britannico, che ha giocato come portiere.
> Quasi 160 kg View attachment 8703


Italiani?


----------



## danny (4 Febbraio 2020)

stany ha detto:


> William Henry "Fatty" Foulke (Dawley, 12 aprile 1874 – Sheffield, 1º maggio 1916) è stato un calciatore britannico, che ha giocato come portiere.
> Quasi 160 kg


----------



## ologramma (4 Febbraio 2020)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Spiacemi ma non guardo la tivvù. Dai, ti aiuto. Sono quello di schiena
> View attachment 8699


sono tutti di schiena precisa


----------



## Arcistufo (4 Febbraio 2020)

ologramma ha detto:


> sono tutti di schiena precisa


Leggerissimamente voluto


----------



## Arcistufo (4 Febbraio 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Non così tanti da farci statistiche. Il fratello di un'amica, fisicato rugbista in gioventù (ma più che di integratori andava di fiorentine), di chili ne ha messi parecchi. Però si è pure sposato una non sportiva assoluta (tradotto: tre passi in centro è il massimo), poi alla nascita dei figli (tre uno dietro l'altro) l'attività di papà si è presa il tempo dedicato all'attività sportiva. Lui ne è felicissimo, però il ragazzo dalle grandi doti fisiche si è perso nella memoria, e parlo di un 40enne.
> Ma il mollare attività "ludiche" fino a qualche tempo fa era abbastanza comune nei maschi che si sposavano, anche lo spuntare della panzetta. Più che altro se queste vengono sostituite dai pranzi da amici e familiari, e lunghe chiacchere... e poi vien sera e buonanotte. Ma lo stesso per altre passioni, la fotografia ad esempio, si comprano la macchina strafiga e poi fan le foto ai giochi dei bambini, e dopo un anno vendono la macchina fotografica per inutilizzo. I neo papà sono i migliori su cui puntare per ottiche usate, praticamente sono nuove!!!
> Adesso mi sembra, un po' per moda forse, sia aumentato il culto della palestra, rispetto al passato dove la palestra rimaneva qualcosa o per giovani o per persone più circoscritte.


La cosa più divertente è che tutto sto casino è partito dal fatto che ho detto che sono tornato a 110 kg di peso. Senza specificare se fosse una diminuzione di peso oppure invece un aumento


----------



## Ginevra65 (4 Febbraio 2020)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> La cosa più divertente è che tutto sto casino è partito dal fatto che ho detto che sono tornato a 110 kg di peso. Senza specificare se fosse una diminuzione di peso oppure invece un aumento


io mi sono invece chiesta, si fa prima a girarti intorno o a saltarti?


----------



## Arcistufo (4 Febbraio 2020)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> io mi sono invece chiesta, si fa prima a girarti intorno o a saltarti?


 Da quello che mi propongo le ragazze di solito deve essere più divertente saltarmi


----------



## Lara3 (4 Febbraio 2020)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Da quello che mi propongo le ragazze di solito deve essere più divertente saltarmi


Addosso


----------



## Marjanna (4 Febbraio 2020)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> La cosa più divertente è che tutto sto casino è partito dal fatto che ho detto che sono tornato a 110 kg di peso. Senza specificare se fosse una diminuzione di peso oppure invece un aumento


L'avevi già scritto.


----------



## Vera (4 Febbraio 2020)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Da quello che mi propongo le ragazze di solito deve essere più divertente saltarmi


Ragù


----------



## Arcistufo (4 Febbraio 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> L'avevi già scritto.


Figurati se me lo ricordo


----------



## Arcistufo (4 Febbraio 2020)

Vera ha detto:


> Ragù


Essere saltato a cavallo mi fa abbastanza paura. Soprattutto se il cavallo è maschio. Pensa se rimedi una pisellata in faccia mentre quello ti passa sopra


----------



## Gennaro73 (5 Febbraio 2020)

stany ha detto:


> William Henry "Fatty" Foulke (Dawley, 12 aprile 1874 – Sheffield, 1º maggio 1916) è stato un calciatore britannico, che ha giocato come portiere.
> Quasi 160 kg View attachment 8703


E io che credevo che il portiere super ciccione di Holly e Benji fosse possibile solo nel cartone


----------



## Marjanna (5 Febbraio 2020)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Figurati se me lo ricordo


Te l'aveva chiesto @Lara3 se non ricordo male.


----------



## Vera (5 Febbraio 2020)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Essere saltato a cavallo mi fa abbastanza paura. Soprattutto se il cavallo è maschio. Pensa se rimedi una pisellata in faccia mentre quello ti passa sopra


A me ha fatto paura anche solo vederlo


----------



## stany (5 Febbraio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> View attachment 8706


Ah...il sosia dii Albano


----------



## danny (5 Febbraio 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Ah...il sosia dii Albano View attachment 8711


Vero!
L'abbiamo pensato anche noi!


----------



## danny (5 Febbraio 2020)

Anche se nel web...


----------



## stany (5 Febbraio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Anche se nel web...View attachment 8713


Vero i gemelli separati alla nascita


----------



## stany (5 Febbraio 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Italiani?


Di origine....


----------



## stany (5 Febbraio 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Traspare un certo rosicamento Stany


Guarda... da giovane mi dicevano che assomigliavo  a Jean Sorel 
Adesso:  ad Ethan hawke (invecchiato)


----------



## Brunetta (5 Febbraio 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Guarda... da giovane mi dicevano che assomigliavo  a *Jean Sorel *
> Adesso:  ad Ethan hawke (invecchiato)


Ohooo


----------



## danny (5 Febbraio 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Guarda... da giovane mi dicevano che assomigliavo  a Jean Sorel
> Adesso:  ad Ethan hawke (invecchiato)


Sputaci sopra.


----------



## Arcistufo (5 Febbraio 2020)

Dipende sempre chi te lo dice. Le amiche di mia madre insistono imperterrite a dire che sono la fotocopia di Gregory Peck. Ho visto pure un paio di film dell'epoca perché mi ero incuriosito e non c'entro veramente un cazzo


----------



## Lara3 (5 Febbraio 2020)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Dipende sempre chi te lo dice. Le amiche di mia madre insistono imperterrite a dire che sono la fotocopia di Gregory Peck. Ho visto pure un paio di film dell'epoca perché mi ero incuriosito e non c'entro veramente un cazzo


Allora mandaci la foto. Tua .


----------



## danny (5 Febbraio 2020)

Quando ero giovane mia moglie mi diceva che assomigliavo a Bentivoglio, adesso a Felipe di Spagna.
Un mio amico che sono come Vincent Cassel.
Moh, decidetevi.
Va beh, perlomeno non vedono in me Alvaro Vitali.


----------



## Arcistufo (5 Febbraio 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Allora mandaci la foto. Tua .


Ve la mando post-mortem.


----------



## Marjanna (5 Febbraio 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Guarda... da giovane mi dicevano che assomigliavo  a Jean Sorel
> Adesso:  ad Ethan hawke (invecchiato)


Era una battuta. La foto che ho postato di Momoa a me non fa nessun effetto. Certo messa a confronto con tutte le altre figure maschili che hai postato dopo, più che buttarlo giù fa effetto contrario. Invecchierà anche lui, su questo direi che non ci sono dubbi.  
A parte nel periodo adolescenza dove mi appendevo al lampadario a vedere un ritaglio di giornale del bellino di turno, non è che una foto mi smuova chissà che. Ancor più se è di un totale sconosciuto.
Sempre in gioventù mischiavo il personaggio, l'attore, il cantante, alla persona (di cui non si sapeva niente o quasi solitamente), adesso vedo solo persone che svolgono un'attività.
Delle foto di personaggi che han messo peso non è tanto l'involucro esterno che viene da notare, ma quello di conseguenza interno.


----------



## Arcistufo (5 Febbraio 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Era una battuta. La foto che ho postato di Momoa a me non fa nessun effetto. Certo messa a confronto con tutte le altre figure maschili che hai postato dopo, più che buttarlo giù fa effetto contrario. Invecchierà anche lui, su questo direi che non ci sono dubbi.
> A parte nel periodo adolescenza dove mi appendevo al lampadario a vedere un ritaglio di giornale del bellino di turno, non è che una foto mi smuova chissà che. Ancor più se è di un totale sconosciuto.
> Sempre in gioventù mischiavo il personaggio, l'attore, il cantante, alla persona (di cui non si sapeva niente o quasi solitamente), adesso vedo solo persone che svolgono un'attività.
> Delle foto di personaggi che han messo peso non è tanto l'involucro esterno che viene da notare, ma quello di conseguenza interno.


Vero, i drastici cambiamenti di peso Sono sempre l'influsso di una situazione psicologica complessiva.


----------



## stany (5 Febbraio 2020)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Dipende sempre chi te lo dice. Le amiche di mia madre insistono imperterrite a dire che sono la fotocopia di Gregory Peck. Ho visto pure un paio di film dell'epoca perché mi ero incuriosito e non c'entro veramente un cazzo


Forse perché lui era alto un metro e novanta e tu 1,40


----------



## stany (5 Febbraio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Quando ero giovane mia moglie mi diceva che assomigliavo a Bentivoglio, adesso a Felipe di Spagna.
> Un mio amico che sono come Vincent Cassel.
> Moh, decidetevi.
> Va beh, perlomeno non vedono in me Alvaro Vitali.


Ogni due per tre ti fai la plastica facciale?


----------



## stany (5 Febbraio 2020)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ve la mando post-mortem.


----------



## stany (5 Febbraio 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Era una battuta. La foto che ho postato di Momoa a me non fa nessun effetto. Certo messa a confronto con tutte le altre figure maschili che hai postato dopo, più che buttarlo giù fa effetto contrario. Invecchierà anche lui, su questo direi che non ci sono dubbi.
> A parte nel periodo adolescenza dove mi appendevo al lampadario a vedere un ritaglio di giornale del bellino di turno, non è che una foto mi smuova chissà che. Ancor più se è di un totale sconosciuto.
> Sempre in gioventù mischiavo il personaggio, l'attore, il cantante, alla persona (di cui non si sapeva niente o quasi solitamente), adesso vedo solo persone che svolgono un'attività.
> Delle foto di personaggi che han messo peso non è tanto l'involucro esterno che viene da notare, ma quello di conseguenza interno.


resta sempre valido al di sopra di tutto il proverbio che  dice : non è bello quel che è bello ma....
Personalmente mi sarebbe piaciuto assomigliare a Bebel


----------



## Vera (5 Febbraio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Quando ero giovane mia moglie mi diceva che assomigliavo a Bentivoglio, adesso a Felipe di Spagna.
> Un mio amico che sono come Vincent Cassel.
> Moh, decidetevi.
> Va beh, perlomeno non vedono in me Alvaro Vitali.


E Fabi dove lo mettiamo?

Comunque è vero, gli altri ci vedono sempre diversamente da come ci vediamo noi.


----------



## Brunetta (5 Febbraio 2020)

Vera ha detto:


> E Fabi dove lo mettiamo?
> 
> Comunque è vero, gli altri ci vedono sempre diversamente da come ci vediamo noi.


Diciamo che c’è chi nota alcuni particolari e li può vedere belli o no.
Io ho un naso importante. Vedendo questo particolare, alcuni anni fa mi avevano vista somigliante a una attrice di origini indiane. Non le assomiglio per niente. Ma magari! È stupenda!
Ma poiché ha un naso, appunto, indiano quelle persone avevano paura che mi offendessi.
Ma magari!
Purtroppo non le assomiglio nemmeno nel naso


----------



## Vera (5 Febbraio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Diciamo che c’è chi nota alcuni particolari e li può vedere belli o no.
> Io ho un naso importante. Vedendo questo particolare, alcuni anni fa mi avevano vista somigliante a una attrice di origini indiane. Non le assomiglio per niente. Ma magari! È stupenda!
> Ma poiché ha un naso, appunto, indiano quelle persone avevano paura che mi offendessi.
> Ma magari!
> Purtroppo non le assomiglio nemmeno nel naso


Mi accostano soprattutto a due donne famose. Il più attendibile era mio nonno che diceva che ero Pollon


----------



## perplesso (5 Febbraio 2020)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Essere saltato a cavallo mi fa abbastanza paura. Soprattutto se il cavallo è maschio. Pensa se rimedi una pisellata in faccia mentre quello ti passa sopra


anni fa, non qui, incrociai una ragazza che ebbe la malsana idea di andare a dar la biada al cavallo subito dopo aver scopato col fidanzato.

l'han salvata per un pelo


----------



## perplesso (5 Febbraio 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Di origine....
> View attachment 8714


tra le 2 foto ci passano anche 25 anni buoni, eh


----------



## danny (5 Febbraio 2020)

Vera ha detto:


> E Fabi dove lo mettiamo?
> 
> Comunque è vero, gli altri ci vedono sempre diversamente da come ci vediamo noi.


Fabi infatti lo vedo solo io, mi sa.  
Almeno in questa foto.


----------



## danny (5 Febbraio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Diciamo che c’è chi nota alcuni particolari e li può vedere belli o no.
> Io ho un naso importante. Vedendo questo particolare, alcuni anni fa mi avevano vista somigliante a una attrice di origini indiane. Non le assomiglio per niente. Ma magari! È stupenda!
> Ma poiché ha un naso, appunto, indiano quelle persone avevano paura che mi offendessi.
> Ma magari!
> Purtroppo non le assomiglio nemmeno nel naso


Il naso indiano! E come sarebbe?
Un mito le tue amiche!


----------



## Brunetta (5 Febbraio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Fabi infatti lo vedo solo io, mi sa.
> Almeno in questa foto.


Per me.
Però se non metto gli occhiali.


----------



## danny (5 Febbraio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per me.
> Però se non metto gli occhiali.


Non so chi sia... 
Qualcosa, credo, barba esclusa.


----------



## Brunetta (5 Febbraio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Il naso indiano! E come sarebbe?
> Un mito le tue amiche!


Importante


----------



## Brunetta (5 Febbraio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Non so chi sia...
> Qualcosa, credo, barba esclusa.


È quello di The Affair


----------



## stany (5 Febbraio 2020)

Mio padre era il sosia di Burt Lancaster! Solo 2 cm più basso e 9 anni più giovane.


----------



## danny (5 Febbraio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> È quello di The Affair


Ok, per oggi mi sono tirato su di morale.


----------



## Marjanna (5 Febbraio 2020)

stany ha detto:


> resta sempre valido al di sopra di tutto il proverbio che  dice : non è bello quel che è bello ma....
> Personalmente mi sarebbe piaciuto assomigliare a Bebel


Ma a scegliere un forma quale contenitore di vita perchè fermarsi ad una già stata, di un altro?
Che poi serve solo per vedere fuori, e semmai per raggiungere qualcosa, eventualmente stare meglio, godere di più.
A te ad avere la confezione di Bebel che sarebbe cambiato?


----------



## Arcistufo (5 Febbraio 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Forse perché lui era alto un metro e novanta e tu 1,40


Anche meno  di


----------



## Arcistufo (5 Febbraio 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> anni fa, non qui, incrociai una ragazza che ebbe la malsana idea di andare a dar la biada al cavallo subito dopo aver scopato col fidanzato.
> 
> l'han salvata per un pelo


All'equino partí l'ormone?


----------



## perplesso (5 Febbraio 2020)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> All'equino partí l'ormone?


un arabo di 3 anni

lei disse di aver visto la morte in faccia


----------



## stany (5 Febbraio 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Ma a scegliere un forma quale contenitore di vita perchè fermarsi ad una già stata, di un altro?
> Che poi serve solo per vedere fuori, e semmai per raggiungere qualcosa, eventualmente stare meglio, godere di più.
> A te ad avere la confezione di Bebel che sarebbe cambiato?


Perché è stato un play boy della Madonna ....a parte gli scherzi, era molto simpatico , pur non essendo un bellone alla Alain Delon.
Poi l' "involucro" appunto è esterno; ciò che siamo dentro non è programmabile .Fino ad ora


----------



## stany (5 Febbraio 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Mio padre era il sosia di Burt Lancaster! Solo 2 cm più basso e 9 anni più giovane.


In questa foto devo concentrarmi per capire chi sia!


----------



## Marjanna (5 Febbraio 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Perché è stato un play boy della Madonna ....a parte gli scherzi, era molto simpatico , pur non essendo un bellone alla Alain Delon.
> Poi l' "involucro" appunto è esterno; ciò che siamo dentro non è programmabile .Fino ad ora


Ah ecco per trombare di più insomma.
C'ha un suo senso allora.


----------



## Arcistufo (5 Febbraio 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Ma a scegliere un forma quale contenitore di vita perchè fermarsi ad una già stata, di un altro?


Quotone


----------

